# Why cannot mpc work?



## sw2wolf (Apr 30, 2012)

The musicpd has started successfully:

```
>ps -aux | grep music
sw2wolf  1251   0.0  3.3  64008  16524  ??  Is    8:50ä¸Šåˆ  0:00.00 musicpd musicpd.conf

>sockstat | grep music
sw2wolf  musicpd    1251  4  stream /home/sw2wolf/music/.mpd/socket
```

However, the mpc can never connect to musicpd.

```
>mpc listall
error: Connection refused
>mpc ls
error: Connection refused
```

How to fix such a problem?  *T*hanks!

Adding bind_to_address and port in /usr/local//usr/local/etc/musicpd.conf,  it works now!


----------

